
Low Dose Lithium May Stop Alzheimer’s Disease in Its Tracks - calebkaiser
https://scitechdaily.com/low-dose-lithium-may-stop-alzheimers-disease-in-its-tracks/
======
apsec112
*in genetically engineered rats

~~~
dpark
Damn it. It would be nice to read about an advance in Alzheimer’s treatment
not based on on this rat model. There have been numerous “effective
treatments” for this rodent model, none of which have panned out at all for
humans.

It’s almost as if rats engineered to develop amyloid plaques aren’t a
realistic model for, well, anything.

------
sigmaprimus
Interesting research, I seem to recall another study indicated that aluminum
exposure may increase risk of getting Alzheimer's

~~~
chrisco255
I think that was a going theory for a while but was later proven wrong.

